# Computer build



## Zeraio (Apr 5, 2011)

I would like some opinions of something I have been looking at on cyber power PC. I have been looking at getting a new computer and was looking at one of their "mega special III" with lots of modifications. First off before I post the specs of what I am looking at getting I need to mention a few things about why it is built the way it is:

1. 600 watt power supply because the power where I have lived and live is terrible and anything above 700-800 makes the lights dim in most rooms. I found that out using the toaster oven as a tester. I can actually black out a room using it. 

2. I do not have over 2k for a super high end computer.

3. I can send in a money order or e-check to get it. 

4. I am a gamer but I am not a super hardcore gamer who breaks keyboards because the frame rate in multiplayer dropped below 200. I do however want to play things on "medium" without freezing or lag. 

Those are the primary reasons, now I will post the specs and see what you folks think of it, if you have suggestions feel free to voice them. I found that trying to build one myself would cost too much because the windows program costs so much to buy it is insane. 
*Configuration*



CPU: IntelÂ® Coreâ„¢ i7-2600K 3.40 GHz 8M Intel Smart Cache LGA1155 (All Venom OC Certified) [+86]
HDD: 2TB (2TBx1) SATA-III 6.0Gb/s 64MB Cache 7200RPM HDD [+34] (Single Hard Drive)
MEMORY: 4GB (2GBx2) DDR3/1600MHz Dual Channel Memory Module (Corsair or Major Brand)
MOTHERBOARD: * [CrossFireX] GigaByte GA-P67A-UD3-B3  Intel P67 Chipset DDR3 ATX Mainboard w/ 7.1 HD Audio, GbLAN, USB3.0, 2x  SATA-III RAID, 2 Gen2 PCIe, 3 PCIe X1 & 2 PCI [B3 Stepping]
SOUND: HIGH DEFINITION ON-BOARD 7.1 AUDIO
VIDEO: ATI Radeon HD 5770 1GB GDDR5 16X PCIe Video Card (Major Brand Powered by ATI)
 


*BASE_PRICE: [+789]
BLUETOOTH: None
CARE1: CoolerMaster Thermal Fusion 400 Extreme Performance CPU - Thermal Compound Optimized for Thermal Dissipation [+10]
CARE2: Professional  Wiring for All WIRING Inside The System Chassis - Minimize Cable  Exposure, Maximize Airflow in Your System [+19]
CAS: Apevia X-Dreamer 3  Mid-Tower Gaming Case w/ Side-Panel Window & Temperature Display  [+4] (Black Color with Blue Ring & Blue LED Fan)
CASUPGRADE: None
CD: 24X Double Layer Dual Format DVD+-R/+-RW + CD-R/RW Drive (BLACK COLOR)
CD2: None
CPU: IntelÂ® Coreâ„¢ i7-2600K 3.40 GHz 8M Intel Smart Cache LGA1155 (All Venom OC Certified) [+86]
CS_FAN: Maximum 120MM Case Cooling Fans for your selected case [+9]
FA_HDD: None
FAN: Xion HP-1216B Five  Heatpipes Direct Core Contact Copper Heatsink CPU Cooling Fan (Extreme  Silent at 20dBA & Overclock Proof) (Extreme Silent at 20dBA &  Overclock Proof) [-3]
FLASHMEDIA: None [-3]
FREEBIE_RM: None
GLASSES: None
HDD: 2TB (2TBx1) SATA-III 6.0Gb/s 64MB Cache 7200RPM HDD [+34] (Single Hard Drive)
HDD2: None
IEEE_CARD: None
KEYBOARD: Xtreme Gear (Black Color) Multimedia/Internet USB Keyboard
MB_ADDON: None
MEMORY: 4GB (2GBx2) DDR3/1600MHz Dual Channel Memory Module (Corsair or Major Brand)
MONITOR: * 22" Widescreen 1680x1050 Asus VW224U LCD Display (Black Color) [+175]
MONITOR2: None
MONITOR3: None
MOTHERBOARD: *  [CrossFireX] GigaByte GA-P67A-UD3-B3 Intel P67 Chipset DDR3 ATX  Mainboard w/ 7.1 HD Audio, GbLAN, USB3.0, 2x SATA-III RAID, 2 Gen2 PCIe,  3 PCIe X1 & 2 PCI [B3 Stepping]
MOUSE: XtremeGear Optical USB 3 Buttons Gaming Mouse
MULTIVIEW: Non-SLI/Non-CrossFireX Mode Supports Multiple Monitors
NCSW: None
NETWORK: Onboard Gigabit LAN Network
NOISEREDUCE1: Anti-Vibration Fan Mounts [+9]
OS: MicrosoftÂ® WindowsÂ® 7 Professional [+135] (64-bit Edition)
OVERCLOCK: No Overclocking
POWERSUPPLY: 600 Watts - XtremeGear Power Supply - SLI/CrossFireX Ready
RUSH: 5% Instant Rebate  for Non-Rush Delivery Order over $999 - Ships within 3 Weeks - Must  Enter Coupon Code "NORUSH" during checkout
SERVICE: STANDARD WARRANTY: 3-YEAR LIMITED WARRANTY PLUS LIFE-TIME TECHNICAL SUPPORT
SOUND: HIGH DEFINITION ON-BOARD 7.1 AUDIO
SPEAKERS: Logitech S120 2.0 Stereo Speaker Set [+19] (Black Color)
SURGE1: Ultra U12-40629 7 Outlet Surge Protector Black 6 Individual On/Off Switch [+20]
TEMP: None
TVRC: None
USB: Built-in USB 2.0 Ports
USBFLASH: None
USBHD: None
USBX: None
VC_PHYSX: None
VIDEO: ATI Radeon HD 5770 1GB GDDR5 16X PCIe Video Card (Major Brand Powered by ATI)
VIDEO2: None
VIDEO3: None
WNC: None
_PRICE: (+1303)
You can see what I am looking at on:
http://www.cyberpowerpc.com/system/Mega_Special_III/

I would like your honest opinions since I do not have the money to screw this up and have to try again, please note I DID NOT opt for liquid cooling because of the extreme temperature ranges where I live and I can not have nor afford it leaking or freezing which is a very common thing where I live.


----------



## Thatch (Apr 5, 2011)

Does it have a floppy disk drive?


----------



## Zeraio (Apr 5, 2011)

No, I have one here already lying around I am going to use, it is a USB port one I have been using with other computers.


----------



## Bobskunk (Apr 5, 2011)

i5-2500K.

...Wait.

Cyber Power?  I recognized that pile of crap configuration style and scrolled up to confirm.  Those guys will send you a scratched up case with half the stuff you ordered tossed in there without screws, and the other half missing entirely.  Then they'll charge you a 20% restocking fee to return the broken computer they sent you, because the "30 day return" starts as soon as you place the order, and they take 25 days to "assemble and test and ship", which means that period is over by the time you actually get the thing.  They also shove parts from returned (read: defective) PCs into new PCs they send out, which then get returned, which then get shoved into other PCs.

Don't even consider them.  Ever.  Holy fuck and Jesus Christ.

EDIT: gotta run to class but I'll be back in this thread, holy damn.


----------



## Runefox (Apr 5, 2011)

I'm not too happy with CyberpowerPC, but since it's built with off-the-shelf parts, you should be alright I guess. (EDIT: I don't have any personal experience with them, so maybe Bobskunk is more qualified on that one). Just don't expect them to honour much of the warranty or provide any support, basically.

Anyway, I think you should take a second look at that power supply; I'd swap it out with a Corsair or some other higher-quality supply. Doesn't necessarily need to be a higher-wattage supply, but I don't trust XtremeGear. Also, I'd nix the 2600K for a 2500K and grab more RAM instead. The 2500K is about as fast as the 2600K; The major advantage of the 2600K is hyperthreading, which both helps (multi-thread) and hinders (single-thread) its performance depending on what you're doing. For the most part, they're very even, and the performance difference between them is not going to make a huge impact. 8GB of RAM vs 4GB of RAM should give you more of a boost in system performance than the CPU for the money under Windows 7. The more the merrier, and with more RAM, Windows 7 will make better use of SuperFetch to increase system performance. You may not often run up against the wall of 4GB, but between Windows' usage and your programs, everything will run more smoothly with the extra RAM.

Also, do you really need Windows 7 Professional? Unless you're going to be tossing your PC onto a domain (and know exactly what that means) or have need of enterprise-level features, Home Premium should be more than enough for you. I'll be honest with you - I'm running Ultimate, and I'm using exactly zero features that aren't in Home Premium.

EDIT: What the hell is with their RAM prices? You can get 8GB of Corsair Vengeance DDR3-1600 for about $100. They charge $194 OVER AND ABOVE the cost of 4GB for GENERIC.

EDIT 2: The wattage rating of the power supply refers to its maximum capacity; They don't draw 600W or whatever they're rated at all the time. Higher-wattage power supplies (well, the good ones - Not the no-name ones like XtremeGear) are usually actually *more* efficient and waste *less* energy while also providing cleaner power to your computer and keeping it healthier for longer.


----------



## Bobskunk (Apr 6, 2011)

Runefox: My experience with them is providing support for one (stubborn) friend and observing the fallout of his and four other peoples' experience with that goddamn company.

What I've said is true in _every single one of those cases_.  It was so appalling that I can't help but have a knee jerk reaction to ANYONE going with them.  Especially for reasons like "I'm a gamer but I'm not a PRO gamer" or "I don't have 5 thousand dollars to spend on a computer."  The many non-shill reviews around the web bear that out, too, but with even worse "support" experiences.

Holy shit, please, please don't buy this computer, whoever you are.

EDIT: Also all their cases are shitty brittle plastic and 0.5mm steel, and they will all arrive with stuff like scratches, huge dents, scuffed windows, and broken front panels.  It's...  atrocious.


----------



## Zeraio (Apr 12, 2011)

If cyberpower is that ridiculously bad then what would you suggest for an alternative? I REFUSE to do business with gateway, DELL (oh hell no) or HP due to past horrific problems or scamming of customers. 

My biggest problem with any of this was I did look into custom building my own PC but the problem became that I can not find Windows 7 without giving my soul up and thus cause the cost of custom building to go through the freaking roof. 

If you have alternatives I would love to hear them because someone out there is going to be getting my business and as stated I can not dare afford to screw this up for any reason.


----------



## Zeraio (Apr 13, 2011)

I am going to give this a little bump, I had hoped to get some feedback and if it was bad, solutions. So I am still waiting on more feedback and most of all if you do not like what you see: SOLUTIONS!


----------



## Lobar (Apr 13, 2011)

Zeraio said:


> If cyberpower is that ridiculously bad then what would you suggest for an alternative? I REFUSE to do business with gateway, DELL (oh hell no) or HP due to past horrific problems or scamming of customers.
> 
> My biggest problem with any of this was I did look into custom building my own PC but the problem became that I can not find Windows 7 without giving my soul up and thus cause the cost of custom building to go through the freaking roof.
> 
> If you have alternatives I would love to hear them because someone out there is going to be getting my business and as stated I can not dare afford to screw this up for any reason.


 
OEM copies of Windows 7 Home Premium are $99 on Newegg.  The license is a bit more restrictive than the full retail version, but it's not that big a deal.

As for the build you posted, take the CPU down to a i5-2500K and bump the video card up to at least a 6850.  Consider getting 4GB RAM sticks instead too because they're relatively cheap right now.


----------



## Zeraio (Apr 13, 2011)

What is an OEM copy? 

I kept looking around, anyone have any comments on "ibuypower?" 

*Intel X58 Core i7 Configurator*                                                                                            1 x Case ( *Xion Echo Gaming Case - Black* )
0 x Case Lighting ( *None* )
0 x iBUYPOWER Labs - Noise Reduction ( *None* )
0 x iBUYPOWER Labs - Internal Expansion ( *None* )
1 x Processor ( *IntelÂ® Coreâ„¢ i7 960 Processor (4x 3.20GHz/8MB L3 Cache) - FREE Upgrade from Intel Core i7 950 Processor* )
0 x iBUYPOWER PowerDrive ( *None* )
1 x Processor Cooling ( *Certified CPU Fan and Heatsink* )
1 x Memory ( *6 GB [2 GB X3] DDR3-1333 - ** FREE Upgrade to DDR3-1600 ** Corsair or Major Brand* )
1 x Video Card ( *ATI Radeon HD 5770 - 1GB - Single Card* )
1 x Video Card Brand ( *Major Brand Powered by ATI or NVIDIA* )
1 x Free Stuff ( *[Free Game Download] - Total War: Shogun 2 - Free with Purchase of Intel Core i7 Processor* )
1 x Motherboard ( *[SLI] MSI X58 PRO-E* )
1 x Motherboard USB / SATA Interface ( *Motherboard default USB / SATA Interface* )
1 x Power Supply ( *600 Watt -- Standard* )
1 x Primary Hard Drive ( *2 TB HARD DRIVE -- 32M Cache, 7200 RPM, 3.0Gb/s - Single Drive* )
0 x Data Hard Drive ( *None* )
1 x Optical Drive ( *24X Dual Format/Double Layer DVDÂ±R/Â±RW + CD-R/RW Drive - Black* )
0 x 2nd Optical Drive ( *None* )
0 x Flash Media Reader / Writer ( *None* )
0 x Meter Display ( *None* )
0 x USB Expansion ( *None* )
1 x Sound Card ( *3D Premium Surround Sound Onboard* )
1 x Network Card ( *Onboard LAN Network (Gb or 10/100)* )
1 x Operating System ( *Microsoft Windows 7 Professional + Office Starter 2010 (Includes basic versions of Word and Excel) - 64-bit* )
1 x Keyboard ( *iBUYPOWER USB Keyboard - Black* )
1 x Mouse ( *iBUYPOWER Internet Mouse* )
1 x Monitor ( *22" LCD 1920x1080 -- Sceptre X226W-1920 (21.5" Viewable)* )
0 x 2nd Monitor ( *None* )
1 x Speaker System ( *iBUYPOWER 2.1 Channel Stereo Super Bass Subwoofer Speaker System* )
1 x Power Protection ( *Surge Buster - Opti-UPS SBAM1060X* )
0 x Headset ( *None* )
0 x Video Camera ( *None* )
1 x Advanced Build Options ( *Tuniq TX-2 High Performance Thermal Compound - The best interface between your CPU and the heatsinks* )
1 x Advanced Build Options ( *Professional wiring for all cables inside the system tower - Achieve exceptional airflow in your chassis* )
1 x Advanced Build Options ( *Professional wiring for all cables inside the system tower - Basic Pro Wiring* )
1 x Warranty ( *Standard Warranty Service - Standard 3-Year Limited Warranty + Lifetime Technical Support* )
1 x Rush Service ( *Rush Service Fee (not shipping fee) - No Rush Service, Estimate Ship Out in 5~10 Business Days* )




*Sub Total:*                               $1,409.00
That does not include $125 for shipping. 

Since there seems to be so many horrific issues with buying pre-made does anyone have a suggestion on how to build a PC? As in what parts to use, I know I can get many of them via money order (the only, ONLY way I do business short of e-check) from tigerdirect.


----------



## Zeraio (Apr 13, 2011)

Found something new on tigerdirect that was not there last time I looked and I want an opinion of what they offer for CUSTOMIZATION:
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/searchtools/configdetails.asp?Base=7129892


----------



## Lobar (Apr 13, 2011)

Zeraio said:


> What is an OEM copy?


 
Original Equipment Manufacturer.  If you build your own system, you are the manufacturer, so you can use the cheaper OEM version.  It's the same OS, but the license binds it to that computer only.


----------



## Runefox (Apr 13, 2011)

That second build is inferior to the first. I'll see about pulling up a parts/price list from Newegg or something.


----------



## Runefox (Apr 13, 2011)

*CPU* - Intel Core i5 2500K 3.30GHz Quad Core _(3-year warranty) - $224.99 _
*Motherboard* - ASUS P8P67 LGA-1155 _(3-year warranty) - __ $154.99_
*Memory* - Corsair Vengeance Blue 8GB (2x4GB) DDR3-1600 _(Lifetime warranty) - $100.99
_
*Hard Drive* - Western Digital Caviar Black 2TB _(5-year warranty) - $159.99
_
*Operating System* - Windows 7 Home Premium x64 OEM_ - $99.99_

*Power Supply* - Corsair CMPSU-750TX 750W _(5-year warranty) - $109.99
_
*Video Card* - XFX Radeon HD 5770 1GB _(Lifetime warranty) - $124.99
_
*Case* - Antec Three Hundred _(3-year warranty) - $59.95
_
*Optical* - Samsung 22x DVD-RW Black _(1-year warranty) - $18.99
_
*Monitor* - ASUS VH242H 24" 1080p LCD w/internal speakers _(3-year warranty) - $179.99
_
*Keyboard/Mouse* - Targus Black USB Keyboard+Mouse combo _(1-year warranty) - $29.99
_
*Subtotal: $1264.85

*All off-the-shelf parts, and the whole thing has at least a 3-year warranty aside from the optical drive and the keyboard/mouse. Way better parts for less. All you need to do is put it together.

EDIT: Oh yeah, don't forget your surge protector ($30.99/Lifetime warranty). Don't want to have your investment ruined by a power surge or lightning strike when you could prevent that for a measly $30, eh?


----------



## Zeraio (Apr 13, 2011)

700+ watts will make the lights flicker or dim, thus the 600 watt limit, leaving a 100 watt difference. I am trying to run it at what it would need but just below blowing the fuse box. 

What do you think of the 3rd computer? I figured I might be able to buy a bare bones then add/switch parts to make it better through tiger direct. Also I do not use asus, I am someone who uses all intel.


----------



## Runefox (Apr 13, 2011)

Zeraio said:


> 700+ watts will make the lights flicker or dim, thus the 600 watt limit, leaving a 100 watt difference. I am trying to run it at what it would need but just below blowing the fuse box.


It won't draw 700+ watts. That's its maximum capacity. At any given time, this computer as specced will probably draw around 200-400 watts at maximum. For that matter, there are 600W PSU's I could swap it out for, but the cost-value ratio goes down.



> What do you think of the 3rd computer? I figured I might be able to buy a bare bones then add/switch parts to make it better through tiger direct.


The base components of that machine don't seem to be all that great, to be honest. The case, power supply and motherboard are all generic/not specified, and really, you'd be better off building something from the ground up.



> Also I do not use asus, I am someone who uses all intel.


 You're confusing ASUS with AMD. ASUS is a motherboard/misc. hardware manufacturer, and they manufacture parts for both Intel and AMD systems. This system is an Intel system, with a Core i5 2500K processor.


----------



## Bobskunk (Apr 13, 2011)

You went from CyberPower to its slightly less likely to catch fire cousin, iBuyPower.  Anecdotal fun: A friend I advised against getting an iBuyPower but went ahead anyway called me up two days ago to say "holy shit my computer caught on fire"

And while this is over bad blood with the biggest PC manufacturers...  Jesus.  If you thought THEY scammed you, wait until you deal with these "Power" companies.

Build it yourself, as said before.  Runefox is correct about the power supply.  If anything, getting high wattage parts (like those for gaming) and a low wattage power supply won't save you power, it will just make the computer unreliable.

Runefox's build isn't bad, but I'd drop hard drive to 1TB, and spend the 50 in savings on the video card for a GTX 560.  Or cut 50 dollars from the motherboard in the same series- I'm not saying spend $80 dollars on it, but if the big difference between that and the next down is 6x SATA 6Gb/s ports versus 2x, or 3 USB 3.0 ports compared to 1..  That's an area that can be cut a bit.


----------



## Zeraio (Apr 13, 2011)

Alright how about I simplify everything down to nuts and bolts: 
Lets build one then (yes LETS (plural) because I do not know what all to get but I know how to assemble one, learned one but not the other) and I would like you to use tigerdirect.com as much as possible, newegg is fine since they accept money orders too so I will probably get the OEM? From them. 

So in regards to building one... The power use CAN NOT go above 500-600 watts and even then I am skeptical considering where I live, also the price must be kept down. I already have speakers, mouse not to mention a floppy drive already in mind/owned. I want at least an i5 3 core 3.20 ghz, after all I am a gamer. I DO NOT go into liquid cooling due to extreme temperature variations where I live and needless to say... Things get screwed up bad each year here if it has liquid in it of any kind. Oh, no "wireless" components that take batteries, if it does not get power from a plug forget it.

This is pulled from tiger direct mind you,
Speakers: Logitech S150 USB Digital Speakers OEM - USB-Powered, Volume and Mute Controls, Travel Case $15.99

If you have ideas voice them and explain why that part if you would.


----------



## Runefox (Apr 13, 2011)

Yeah, I went with the 2TB hard drive in the build because that's what was specced in both the computers Zeraio put together. The WD1002FAEX is a far better deal; The 1.5TB isn't a bad deal, either, actually. The 2TB is a premium part, though, unless you're looking at the Caviar Green (which aren't really designed to be used as anything but long-term storage). A better video card like a 6850 or GTX 560 would do the build more justice, but it all depends on what the projected usage is going to be. Not really knowing that, I figured he'd need the storage.

As for the motherboard, that's the lowest variant in that series. The least expensive of the ASUS P67 motherboards is the P8P67-M mATX board, which goes for $129. Really, a system like that doesn't want an H67 motherboard. Gigabyte has the GA-P67A-D3-B3 for $114 though; Not sure what that's supposed to be like, but ASUS' P8P67 series is well-regarded across the board. Next lowest... $99 for an ECS. Not recommended.

EDIT: ... Well you could just find the parts I listed above on Tiger and try that. But OK, I'll go digging.


----------



## Zeraio (Apr 13, 2011)

Also to add: if you know of a good pre-done or configuration of a computer (like the ones I posted) feel free to voice those too, I am looking at all my options.

runefox: if you know component names I can go look them up just fine, I need names of parts though is what I am after, then help building a complete list top to bottom of everything needed. 

The use of the computer in question: GAMES, fallout 3, new vegas, battlefield 3 whenever it comes out, etc. I do not need amazing unholy speed such as 200fps. I need it to run without lag, freezing, etc. 

STORAGE, the computer is going to need 2tb storage and I have looked over storage drives but I would like opinions on what would be the best for the price.


----------



## Runefox (Apr 13, 2011)

Are you SURE you need a 2TB drive? Because 1.5TB is $99. 2TB is $160. I'm going to assume 1.5 is OK, but if not... Well, a second hard drive for extra storage is probably the better idea.


----------



## Bobskunk (Apr 13, 2011)

Nobody even mentioned liquid cooling you goofball

EDIT: It's not like it's _part of our careers_ to know and understand the things we're talking about and you're rejecting. Oh wait. :V


----------



## Runefox (Apr 13, 2011)

*Motherboard* - Gigabyte GA-P67A-UD3-B3 LGA-1155
*CPU* - Intel Core i5 2500K 3.3GHz Quad Core
*RAM* - Corsair Vengeance 8GB (2x4GB) DDR3-1600
*Hard drive - *Western Digital Caviar Black 1TB
*Hard drive 2 *- Western Digital Caviar Green 2TB
*Operating System* - Windows 7 Home Premium x64 OEM
*Power Supply* - Corsair CMPSU-650TX 650W
*Video Card* - XFX Radeon HD 6850 1GB XXX Edition
*Case* - Thermaltake V4 Black
*Optical* - Sony Optiarc 24x DVD-RW
*Monitor* - ASUS VH242H 24" 1080p w/internal speakers
*Keyboard* - Logitech K120 Standard Black
*Subtotal**: $1224.88

*The Caviar Green is a slower hard drive, and together with the 1TB Caviar Black comes to only about $5 more than a single 2TB Caviar Black drive. Better value in my opinion. 650W Corsair power supply isn't really a great value; $10 more gets the 750W, but that's not a huge concern. Swap the 6850 for a GTX 550 if desired. Not sure if you needed a keyboard or wanted a gaming keyboard, but... Swap it out if you want. The CyberpowerPC and iBuypower builds both had generic keyboards.

Oh yeah, I'd like to point out that the clock speed (GHz) doesn't really matter anymore. Like, at all. Between this generation of Intel CPU's and last, there's a night and day difference in performance and not much at all in terms of clock speed. See also: Pentium 4 Dual Cores at 3.6GHz vs current dual cores.


----------



## Bobskunk (Apr 13, 2011)

The thing is, Runefox, I'm a little concerned at pairing a 1920x1080 monitor with a 170 dollar video card.  With sort of games he's looking to play, it might struggle with native res- I'd agree with you if it was 1680, but I think 1920 requires a bump up to a GTX 560, or 200 dollar territory in general.  Considering the "gaming" focus, $200 has generally been the sweet spot of value/performance anyway.


----------



## Runefox (Apr 13, 2011)

Bobskunk said:


> The thing is, Runefox, I'm a little concerned at pairing a 1920x1080 monitor with a 170 dollar video card.  With sort of games he's looking to play, it might struggle with native res- I'd agree with you if it was 1680, but I think 1920 requires a bump up to a GTX 560, or 200 dollar territory in general.  Considering the "gaming" focus, $200 has generally been the sweet spot of value/performance anyway.


 True, I wasn't really thinking of that. That said, though, the 6850 is supposed to perform very well for the price. Bumping up to a 6870 or GTX 560 (or even higher) is certainly an option within the amount of leeway between the subtotal here versus both the builds above. XFX is recommended for AMD cards, EVGA for NVidia. The major thing I'm looking at besides resolution with the ASUS 1080p monitor that it's supposed to be an excellent all-rounder, specifically for the price.


----------



## Bobskunk (Apr 13, 2011)

Runefox said:


> True, I wasn't really thinking of that. That said, though, the 6850 is supposed to perform very well for the price. Bumping up to a 6870 or GTX 560 (or even higher) is certainly an option within the amount of leeway between the subtotal here versus both the builds above. XFX is recommended for AMD cards, EVGA for NVidia. The major thing I'm looking at besides resolution with the ASUS 1080p monitor that it's supposed to be an excellent all-rounder, specifically for the price.


 
I have the 22(.6?)" version of that and I really have to agree.  I mean, it's still a TN panel so it's got shitty contrast, but it's really fast and incredibly cheap.  Next monitor I get will be their 120Hz model, but I won't be using it for 3D. |3


----------



## Runefox (Apr 13, 2011)

Yeah, I'd love a 120Hz monitor.  And 3D? That's what my video card is for. Glasses? What are they?

Wonder when Dell is going to refresh their UltraSharp line with 120Hz models...

... As if I could afford one. D:


----------



## Zeraio (Apr 13, 2011)

For monitors the ones I had looked up for good reviews and being available came down to the 22" Widescreen 1680x1050 Asus VW224U LCD Display or is there a better (but not more expensive) alternative? 
  I am going to go with a 2tb drive which I can get for $80-90 easy on tiger direct. Would anyone have a BRAND suggestion, so far I have gotten the western digital as a suggestion. http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=4545311&CatId=4357 
  I am familiar with the nvidia graphics cards from past computers so would it be wise to take up on the 560 as bob suggested? http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=90972&CatId=3585   Also is that the right one?
  Optical: Sony Optiarc 24x DVD-RW that runefox suggested, never had problems with sony equipment.
  Case: Thermaltake V4 Black (I like runefoxâ€™s suggestion unless you have a better one)
  Keyboard will be logitec regular not gaming keyboard, I heavily multitask whatever I use for business and gaming. 
  Processor: Intel Core i5 2500K 3.3GHz Quad Core (unless someone has a better suggestion)
  Power supply: this is going to start a fight but I looked for a 600watt corsair: http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=6792855&CatId=1483  (if you want to argue how the 650 is better please do EXPLAIN it to me or is it due to power consumption?) 
  RAM: Corsair Vengeance 8GB (2x4GB) DDR3-1600 (I like the suggestion unless you have a better one)
  Motherboard, now on this I am very open because I have only one opinion on it, I want something that can take desert heat. 



Now I should probably add now that extreme heat is something common where I live thus I opted for an extra fan in the cyberpowerpc configuration. 

We are filling in a lot of blanks but I would like to see your suggestions of how I tweaked the above and if you can come up with a better idea please voice it. If you know of a better processor without pushing power limits suggest it too.


----------



## Runefox (Apr 13, 2011)

Caviar Green drives are meant for general storage, not for being used as system drives. They tend to... Not enjoy being system drives, and they're slow, to boot. Recommend the 1TB and 2TB combination.

You can go with the 600W if you want. The 650W is a better power supply with a much longer warranty. It'll supply cleaner power to your computer because it's designed to tighter tolerances. It's not just the wattage that counts with power supplies, and I need to stress again that a power supply's wattage is *NOT* what it draws from the wall, but rather what it *CAN* draw from the wall at maximum. They're both very efficient. Since you're looking to toss a good video card in, I don't recommend the 600W, because chances are it won't last quite as long under that kind of load.

Aaaaanyway, I recommend the ASUS VH242H, but it's slightly more expensive ($30 vs the VW224U on Tiger). You do, however, get extra screen size, better contrast ratio, and higher resolution.

The EVGA GTX 560 you're looking at is pretty good. EVGA is exactly who I'd go for if I were looking at an NVidia card.

As for hard drive brands, stick with Western Digital. They have the best track record; Once upon a time I would have suggested Seagate, but they've been... Less than stellar in the past couple years. The WD drives have longer warranties and are generally faster than the competition.

It's worth mentioning that while there isn't MUCH value in a gaming keyboard, they can be used equally well in office tasks.

Motherboard, I advise either ASUS or Gigabyte, with the P67 chipset. I'd start at the P8P67 and the GA-P67A-UD3-B3, respectively. MSI is _decent_ if you must.

If you won't ever overclock your CPU, then you can go with the plain i5 2500. It'll shave a few $ off the price. The only difference between the two is that the K variant is easier to overclock.


----------



## Zeraio (Apr 13, 2011)

Alright then what about these two:
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=4846365&CatId=4357
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=7192141&CatId=4357

Off the top of my head question to runefox: How hard would it be to upgrade the processor from the i5 2500k to something better as time goes along or do I have to change motherboards? What is the difference between an "asus" motherboard and an "intel" one? Also why an asus motherboard? I want a GOOD one that is RELIABLE and NOT going to give me issues later on. Also a question about the chassis, will others work or do they require specific spec fittings? I remembered from the front of the one you posted and dust/debris is a huge issue in my state yes inside houses.


Another question: When I looked up the nvidia 560 there was more than one listed, so which in particular would be best?


----------



## Runefox (Apr 13, 2011)

I kind of _just_ finished saying that Seagate's been going downhill, and these are, again, "green" drives, meant for storage, not meant to be used for a system drive. They're slower than standard drives and compared to the Western Digital Caviar Black series, have a shorter warranty and less expected wear and tear before failing.

Also... There isn't a difference between an "ASUS" and an "Intel" motherboard except that one is manufactured by ASUS and one by Intel. ASUS is generally going to have more features and cost less than Intel, and Intel isn't currently much into the desktop motherboard business. ASUS is one of the big names in motherboards, and between ASUS and Gigabyte, that's basically who you want to look at for motherboards. As for upgrading, these are pretty new. The technology isn't likely to change in the near future, so you should be fine with upgrades.


----------



## Zeraio (Apr 13, 2011)

Alright let me specify the need for storage even more: I store a TON of files and information and am consantly moving, adding and deleting files as the need arises. Could you explain the "system drive" bit?


----------



## Runefox (Apr 13, 2011)

The system drive is the drive that you run Windows and all your applications on. Basically, the faster and more reliable that is, the better. Green drives are both slower and geared towards being used mainly for storage of things like videos and music, things that aren't likely to be modified often. They're not designed to be used for high-intensity work like games and so on.


----------

